# Are NT's less likely to draw/sculpt?



## PierViers (Jul 19, 2021)

All I see are SPs who are illustrators and visual artists. 
I know Da Vinci was ENTP, but for him art was a technical challenge, which is now largely solvedl


----------



## Spacecat (5 mo ago)

I (INTP) have a natural gift for sculpture but have always been terrible at drawing. I did always think that drawing would be useful to represent ideas I had that are too much of a bother to turn into reality. As things are, I think I'll stick to sewing which I consider to be a form of sculpture. I know an ENTJ that is completely useless with any and all artistic pursuits. It's hilarious.


----------



## UpClosePersonal (Apr 18, 2014)

Sensors notice the details more accurately and I would think they would tend to create an accurate reproduction. I have a professional artist friend who I suspect is a sensor because he loves to depict things accurately. He does portraits but when I asked him if he ever considered doing caricature, he said he couldn't do that kind of work.

I don't know how the thinking preference plays a role. Again, thinkers don't like the poetic license that feelers tend to inject into their observations.

Intuitives can also put in the same kind of attention to detail but as Jung pointed out, the art of intuitives indicates that they made some kind of interpretation/alteration that isn't there in the object they were depicting.

I have drawn realistic portraits from photographs, but they are never even close to what the original looked like while at the same time people can easily recognize a famous person I have drawn. I actually like that. I don't want to be a copy machine.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Yuhh let sensors have at least some special ability sheeesh


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

PierViers said:


> All I see are SPs who are illustrators and visual artists.
> I know Da Vinci was ENTP, but for him art was a technical challenge, which is now largely solvedl


Look at medical illustration and natural illustration. 
Drawing isn't a fancypants Mc Artperson thing, it's just another means of recording data. Photos weren't always a thing, and sometimes drawings work best for didactic purposes i.e. diagrams and cross section labelling.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

Necrofantasia said:


> Look at medical illustration and natural illustration.
> Drawing isn't a fancypants Mc Artperson thing, it's just another means of recording data. Photos weren't always a thing, and sometimes drawings work best for didactic purposes i.e. diagrams and cross section labelling.


They didn't have CAD back then, but I bet Da Vinci would get a kick out of it if he's alive today.


----------



## UpClosePersonal (Apr 18, 2014)

SouDesuNyan said:


> They didn't have CAD back then, but I bet Da Vinci would get a kick out of it if he's alive today.


. 

Davinci wouldn't have liked knowing that they could get drawings done a lot cheaper than paying him. We don't remember anyone's name who does cad. But we never forget Davinci. Why is that?


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

UpClosePersonal said:


> .
> 
> Davinci wouldn't have liked knowing that they could get drawings done a lot cheaper than paying him. We don't remember anyone's name who does cad. But we never forget Davinci. Why is that?


Why do you care about being remembered? I don't think da Vinci would care. Regardless, creative people are more collaborative nowadays, so there's no person getting all of the credits. Name some scientists/artists/inventors alive today and then name some in the past on top of your head and make a tally. Unless you're in that specific field, chances are you can name more who are dead.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

DaVinci was famous for contesting Michelangelos work. He was competitive and wanted to be better than the best.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

...i don't understand why people think it's out of character for a type known for being interested in abstract concepts to enjoy an uniquely effective avenue to convey such concepts.

MBTI really makes people boring.


----------



## PierViers (Jul 19, 2021)

Necrofantasia said:


> ...i don't understand why people think it's out of character for a type known for being interested in abstract concepts to enjoy an uniquely effective avenue to convey such concepts.
> 
> MBTI really makes people boring.


NT is about solving problems.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I tried drawing when I was about 10 years old, and convinced myself I was really good at it.

Drew about four pictures. All just copying other images by eye.

Haven't drawn anything serious since then, and have absolutely no interest in doing so. Same goes for sculpting. Hell that sounds so niche and requiring of effort, I balk at the mere thought of trying it.

I do have a creative side though. I've made a lot of software and websites which were purely for fun, and have had multiple forays into video editing, which I do enjoy. Fast cuts, music, guiding the mood of the clip, etc. I like doing that.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Necrofantasia said:


> ...i don't understand why people think it's out of character for a type known for being interested in abstract concepts to enjoy an uniquely effective avenue to convey such concepts.
> 
> MBTI really makes people boring.


It's not that deep. Just change your type into ISTP and it won't bother you anymore.


----------



## Eliaa (5 mo ago)

Indeed, those who have //N// are able to imagine and create new things compared with //S// types.. these latters are better at using their hands and bodies, yeh! That's -maybe- what you tried to say! But they are not good at art and creativity.


----------



## Space-Cowboy (4 mo ago)

I also don't understand why someone who makes decisions based on reason and looks beyond down-to-earth solutions wouldn't like to draw or sculpt. I identify with the NT part, and I like art. But I have too little patience for that, it drives me crazy to do something that accurate and manual for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## PierViers (Jul 19, 2021)

Space-Cowboy said:


> I also don't understand why someone who makes decisions based on reason and looks beyond down-to-earth solutions wouldn't like to draw or sculpt. I identify with the NT part, and I like art. But I have too little patience for that, it drives me crazy to do something that accurate and manual for more than 10 minutes.


You mean you don't find utility in it?


----------



## Space-Cowboy (4 mo ago)

PierViers said:


> You mean you don't find utility in it?


I mean that drawing is too boring for me as an activity.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

For me, there would have to be a point to it. Like, "I'll make a sculpture to scare away pigeons." And I'd enjoy doing it. But "I want to sculpt and draw"? Nah.

I do lots of goal-less things (like crosswords), but art isn't one of them.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes, rationals are less inclined to sculpture and drawing than artisans. Rationals sculpt ideas as artisans sculpt clay.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Space-Cowboy said:


> I also don't understand why someone who makes decisions based on reason and looks beyond down-to-earth solutions wouldn't like to draw or sculpt. I identify with the NT part, and I like art. But I have too little patience for that, it drives me crazy to do something that accurate and manual for more than 10 minutes.


To those who do it regularly it becomes more about the concept/story/problem being solved than about the manual pains of draftsmanship. Same with writing and penmanship or programming and typing.

A means rather than an end.


----------



## dirt. (4 mo ago)

DOGSOUP said:


> Yuhh let sensors have at least some special ability sheeesh


It's not enough that they keep the whole world running, while the Ns hide in our bedrooms, making threads about how much better we are than them? This is all we have. Let us have it. : P


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

dirt. said:


> It's not enough that they keep the whole world running, while the Ns hide in our bedrooms, making threads about how much better we are than them? This is all we have. Let us have it. : P


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Drawing is fairly digital these days but it's ok let's keep saying ignorant shit \'D'/


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I personally have zero artistic ability. My creativity comes in other ways like manipulating/reorganizing processes or systems. Even when I was a hair stylist, there was a very clear difference between my coworkers and I. I would do everything based on theory, hair cuts were like architecture, building weight, eliminating it, structure. Incidentally because of this my clients didn't visit me as often saying, "The more it grows out, the better it keeps getting!" :/ My coworkers on the other hand, used none of that, and would just eyeball and feel to create whatever picture they had in their minds. Their styles weren't made to last, but they looked awesome, so much more artistic, and their clients returned every 6 weeks for maintenance.

Drawing, forget it. It's way too frustrating because there is no way my hand is doing what my mind is seeing. It's not going to happen. Drawing makes me feel like I'm trying to communicate in a foreign country I don't know the language of. Now when I doodle I mostly make abstract shapes I think look cool. If I were to grid things out, I'm sure I could recreate copies of more realistic things, but never felt passionate enough to do that because it's like one step up from tracing. When I was younger I had those Learn to Draw Disney character books, and did fine with those, but taking a picture from my mind and recreating it, just doesn't happen.

My kid on the other hand is an ENTP, and they excel in the arts. Since they were 3 they could draw better than me, and they would make the coolest things out of clay. One time they sculpted a dragon and gave it to their favorite teacher. It was cute. Right now, their college plan is to major in IT (since they're self taught and already know enough to work in the field) and fashion design (they're learning to make their own clothes right now). ENTPs are so cool.  They're also self taught on the piano, and before anyone says anything I've tried to get them into various lessons but the second it becomes a "chore" they're over it. 

My father was an INTP and he was very creative. He made furniture, sewed clothes/costumes, and came up with the coolest ways to execute school projects. Like when we had to build a cell, instead of doing some dumb 2D stuff, we used a clear balloon and filled it with clear gelatin then stuffed it with small items that resembled all the parts. Like a small bouncy ball for the lysosomes, cut pipe cleaners for the centrioles, etc.

The only artistic outlet I ever had was dance because I grew up doing that. I've thought about maybe getting into photography since it might easier to learn how to create my interpretation.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

As a pastime or hobby, absolutely. I very much enjoy illustrating abstract art doodles.
As a profession, I'll stick with business for now.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Necrofantasia said:


> Drawing is fairly digital these days but it's ok let's keep saying ignorant shit \'D'/


Who are you responding to?


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

DOGSOUP said:


> Who are you responding to?


This entire heckin thread. The gist of it is basically
"ok Da Vinci was a revolutionary NT who often documented his ideas via illustration but let's not count him: drawing is totally sensor shit because most of us didn't grow up with it and it makes us uncomfortable, right? Right!"


----------



## dirt. (4 mo ago)

Necrofantasia said:


> This entire heckin thread. The gist of it is basically
> "ok Da Vinci was a revolutionary NT who often documented his ideas via illustration but let's not count him: drawing is totally sensor shit because most of us didn't grow up with it and it makes us uncomfortable, right? Right!"


Taking the thread a bit personally, are we? lol

I appreciate your enthusiasm, but if you go back and read, you will find that almost no one in this thread is saying anything of the sort. Most are either disagreeing that NTs can't be artists, or simply talking about their personal experience with art.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

dirt. said:


> Taking the thread a bit personally, are we? lol
> 
> I appreciate your enthusiasm, but if you go back and read, you will find that almost no one in this thread is saying anything of the sort. Most are either disagreeing that NTs can't be artists, or simply talking about their personal experience with art.


You appreciate my enthusiasm...?
XD 
Are you applying for a job or something?
I read the thread. I'm not taking it personally.
Sorry if I gave that impression.
I don't really feel like getting into a subjectivity argument with you, not worth the energy.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

dirt. said:


> Taking the thread a bit personally, are we? lol
> 
> I appreciate your enthusiasm, but if you go back and read, you will find that almost no one in this thread is saying anything of the sort. Most are either disagreeing that NTs can't be artists, or simply talking about their personal experience with art.


Confused me as well lol cause my take on this thread was: sensors only do squiggly patterns on paper while intuitives communicate Meaning.


----------



## dirt. (4 mo ago)

Necrofantasia said:


> You appreciate my enthusiasm...?
> XD
> Are you applying for a job or something?
> I read the thread. I'm not taking it personally.
> ...


I'm an appreciative dude. : P Am I hired?

Don't really see how this is a subjectivity argument though. You can literally go back and count. lol
And I don't think your disinterest in engaging with what I said is a matter of energy. If you can get your feathers ruffled by a thread where all of two people said that Ss are more artistically inclined than Ns, I think you have a deeper well of energy than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## dirt. (4 mo ago)

DOGSOUP said:


> Confused me as well lol cause my take on this thread was: sensors only do squiggly patterns on paper while intuitives communicate Meaning.


That does seem to be the dominating opinion.


----------



## Reddit Refugee (3 mo ago)

Not really. I used to draw a whole lot when I was little.


----------



## LunarLoner (3 mo ago)

Speaking purely from personal experience, I notice that feelers are significantly more common amongst artists. I see a fairly even amount of intuitives and sensors, but they seem to focus on different things. From my observations, intuitives are usually more fiction oriented in their art. They like creating artwork to go along with their characters and stories, or they’re trying to communicate something. The sensor artists I know are typically more involved with studies, still life, and drawing from observation. They focus more on technical skill (and usually improve much faster because of this). I’ve been drawing seriously for 6 years now and I absolutely love it, but I really don’t see that many other nt artists in the spaces I’m in. That definitely got off topic, but hopefully it’s at least a bit helpful.


----------



## PierViers (Jul 19, 2021)

LunarLoner said:


> Speaking purely from personal experience, I notice that feelers are significantly more common amongst artists. I see a fairly even amount of intuitives and sensors, but they seem to focus on different things. From my observations, intuitives are usually more fiction oriented in their art. They like creating artwork to go along with their characters and stories, or they’re trying to communicate something. The sensor artists I know are typically more involved with studies, still life, and drawing from observation. They focus more on technical skill (and usually improve much faster because of this). I’ve been drawing seriously for 6 years now and I absolutely love it, but I really don’t see that many other nt artists in the spaces I’m in. That definitely got off topic, but hopefully it’s at least a bit helpful.


If you wanna observe SPs you should go to art space.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Less likely, yes. Does that mean no NT is into drawing or sculpting? No, of course not. I've always viewed drawing and sculpting as a puckish SF quality though. Equally available to both men and women, you're likely to live a quiet and unassuming life and you may live a life of relative wealth or a life of poverty depending on what opportunities were available to you and which you managed to act upon.

Personally, aside from being considered a creative, I don't have an artistic bone in my body. Everything I do is technical in nature or for cause and purpose. The fact that my wife is so good at drawing cute pictures in a short amount of time is a major attraction point of me to her.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Less likely, yes. Does that mean no NT is into drawing or sculpting? No, of course not. I've always viewed drawing and sculpting as a puckish SF quality though. Equally available to both men and women, you're likely to live a quiet and unassuming life and you may live a life of relative wealth or a life of poverty depending on what opportunities were available to you and which you managed to act upon.
> 
> Personally, aside from being considered a creative, I don't have an artistic bone in my body. Everything I do is technical in nature or for cause and purpose. The fact that my wife is so good at drawing cute pictures in a short amount of time is a major attraction point of me to her.


I think the problem is the tedium of learning an artistic technique, it is an economic risk xD.

To create something really worthwhile you have to spend too much time practicing, for example I've always tried to draw but I'm pretty bad, and the time it would take me to reverse that, it's totally crazy because of how bad I am.

I think anyone would like to create art but you have to learn the boring stuff first.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

superloco3000 said:


> I think the problem is the tedium of learning an artistic technique, it is an economic risk xD.
> 
> To create something really worthwhile you have to spend too much time practicing, for example I've always tried to draw but I'm pretty bad, and the time it would take me to reverse that, it's totally crazy because of how bad I am.
> 
> I think anyone would like to create art but you have to learn the boring stuff first.


Well, not really an economic risk. Most people who want to go into art usually actually come from well-to-do families, who can afford to support an artist if he or she isn't too successful at it.

Someone can go to school for it like any other job. I've met a lot of graphics artists who do not-super-fun-but-pays-the-bills kind of work creating things like texture packs, do high res reskins, etc, which they can sell to a developer and/or game studio for a lot of money. So really, it's not only an economic justification, as someone who is willing to put in many hours into creating something so basic but absolutely necessary to make better looking games and actually adds to the economy instead. What you're talking about is a matter of motivation. Someone who is motivated will put in the time, someone who isn't won't want to or simply won't then probably lose or switch jobs.

Like everything in life worth doing. I'm not above skipping steps, but if someone wants to be an actual professional at something, then very often you have to do the steps, and all of them too.


----------

